# The best year of the Z32?



## Maikeru (Jan 13, 2004)

I am getting a 300zx TT later this year in August. My first thought was to get a 1996 since I could find one with lower miles, and since it was the last model I thought that it would have the most improvements. After reading some FAQS though I found that the 1996 300zx TT is actually slower than the previous Z32's since emissions standards increased so things in the engine had to be changed. Is this true? I think that any Z32 will be a big jump over my NA 1985 300zx so I am really excited.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Maikeru said:


> I am getting a 300zx TT later this year in August. My first thought was to get a 1996 since I could find one with lower miles, and since it was the last model I thought that it would have the most improvements. After reading some FAQS though I found that the 1996 300zx TT is actually slower than the previous Z32's since emissions standards increased so things in the engine had to be changed. Is this true? I think that any Z32 will be a big jump over my NA 1985 300zx so I am really excited.


Yes, in 96 they got rid of the VTC and why it's 20 hp less. 95 is the best year.


----------



## Maikeru (Jan 13, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> Yes, in 96 they got rid of the VTC and why it's 20 hp less. 95 is the best year.


Ok, thanks. That is all I needed to confirm, 95 it is then.


----------

